# 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Hey Community,

habe mir die Silent Loop 240 zugelegt und diese nach der Beschreibung montiert, sie läuft im Push-Modus und die Pumpe läuft wie vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben auf max. Leistung, sprich 12 Volt.
Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass mein i7-6700k im Auslieferungszustand ohne manuelle Übertaktung unter CineBench auf 80° C. hochklettert und die Lüfter der WaKü entsprechend laut werden.

Das seltsame an der Sache ist, dass die Temperatur der Luft die hinter dem Radiator hinausgefördert wird nicht wirklich wärmer wird.
Die CPU läuft nach dem Benchmark im Idle Modus dann wieder bei ca. 30° C.

Hatte den Kühlkörper bereits zwei mal unten habe andere Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen bzw. mit der Menge experimentiert, ohne sichtbaren Erfolg.

(Als wenn das nicht schon alles gewesen wäre hab ich jetzt noch ein paar Kontakte des Sockels mit Wärmeleitpaste eingesaut, gut CPU geht noch alles, aber schön ist es nicht.)


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Du solltest die Vcore verringern und das Bios einstellen.

HWiNFO - Download

Starten->Sensors only -> Vcore steht in etwa in der Mitte
Mit den blauen Rechts links Feilen im Fenster unten links kannst du das gaanze auch nebeneinander Setzen und dann einen Screenshoot machen.


----------



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Das hab ich schon versucht allerdings verstehe ich den Ai Tweaker bei ASUS Boards nicht so ganz und bevor ich da eine Änderung vornehme, frage ich vorher lieber.

Kann mir hierbei jemand helfen?

---
EDIT

Hier der Screenshot:
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/98ffe6-1502524685.png

Hab ausversehen die Spaltenüberschrift weggeschnitten: Current | Minimum | Maximum | Average

die Voltage ist schon recht hoch (nach meinem Kenntnisstand), frage mich nur warum er der CPU so viel Saft gibt, habe nur das XMP Profil für den RAM aktiviert, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Ja....
welche Vcore liegt  unter Last CineBench nun an?

Das einfachste ist, du speicherst dein Profil im Bios auf einen USB Stick als TXT Datei (unter Profile..STRG und F2).
Dies druckst du dir aus, sind so 8-9 Seiten, das hilft dir die Einstellungen im Bios dann wiederzufinden. 
Und mir dir das Bios einzustellen.


----------



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Sorry Sverre, ich hab das mit dem HWinFO Tool irgendwie übersehen. Der Beitrag ist editiert und ein Screenshot angehängt.

Ich hab' die Einstellung im Ai Tweaker gefunden nachdem ich die Sprache auf Englisch umgestellt hatte, die Übersetzung hatte mich irritiert.
Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, mit welcher Voltage der 6700k stabil läuft im Auslieferungszustand? Habe erst mal nicht vor die CPU zu übertakten, da die K-Version an sich ja schon mehr Takt hat.

Hab die Voltage mal auf 1.340 V eingestellt, die Temperaturen sind um bis zu 10° C. kühler bei Last und klettern auf ca. 70/75° C. was ich allerdings für eine WaKü immer noch sehr hoch finde.


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

So... dein Screen zeigt die VID welche für 4,2Ghz mit 1,422V sollte sie anliegen zu hoch ist..

Such in HWinfo bitte die Vcore -> in der Spalte "Current"

ok bitte zum Anfang.... welchen Ram hast du verbaut?


Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->XMP

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Auto]->Disabled


1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->44
2-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->44
3-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->44
4-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->44


CPU SVID Support [Auto]-> Enabled 


Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto] ->8
Max CPU Cache Ratio [Auto] ->41

CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Auto]->Adaptive Mode
- Offset Mode Sign [-]
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.35]  erstmal zum Start ... 
- Offset Voltage [0.001]


DRAM Voltage [Auto]->1.3500

CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]->1.25                  wird noch angepasst, bzw erstmal die AUTOwerte mit HWinfo ( IMC ) auslesen
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]->1.25      wird noch angepasst, bzw erstmal die AUTOwerte mit HWinfo ( VCCSA )auslesen


Maximus Tweak [Auto]-> Mode 1

DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto]-> Speicherwert eintragen
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [Auto]-> Speicherwert eintragen
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto]-> Speicherwert eintragen
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]-> Speicherwert eintragen


MRC Fast Boot [Auto]->Disabled


CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto] ->4 oder 3 müssen wir unter Last dann sehn 


Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Auto]->Enabled


IA AC Load Line [Auto]->[0.01] 
IA DC Load Line [Auto]->[0.01]


Fast Boot [Enabled]->Disabled
POST Delay Time [1 sec]->0 sec


----------



## HGHarti (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Hallo,bin jetzt nicht der Bios Profi aber 1,34V für den 6700K finde ich sehr viel.

HAbe auf meinem Gigabyte Board jetzt 1,26 Volt ausgelesen mit HWInfo und CPU Z.

Auf meinem alten ASUS Board hatte ich auch ca 1,26V anliegen allerdings habe ich den Wert da manuell eingestellt gehabt.Bei dem Gigabyte Board muss ich mich im Bios erst noch zurecht finden.


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Hallo,bin jetzt nicht der Bios Profi aber 1,34V für den 6700K finde ich sehr viel.
> 
> HAbe auf meinem Gigabyte Board jetzt 1,26 Volt ausgelesen mit HWInfo und CPU Z.
> 
> Auf meinem alten ASUS Board hatte ich auch ca 1,26V anliegen allerdings habe ich den Wert da manuell eingestellt gehabt.Bei dem Gigabyte Board muss ich mich im Bios erst noch zurecht finden.




Das ist erstmal ein unkritischer Startpunkt...4.5 sollten unter 1,3 V laufen.


----------



## DaveManCB (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Der läuft bei Standarttakt auch mit  1.2Volt und das macht verdammt  viel an Temperatur aus den 70°C ist immer noch sehr warm für die Kühlung.
Und eine extreme Steigerung gibt es nach dem Köpfen und die originale Wärmeleitpaste gegen eine Flüssigmetallpaste austauschen.


----------



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Danke für deine Hilfe Sverre,

anbei der Screenshot von der vCore und nochmal einer von VID, wie es momentan eingestellt ist ohne deine Anpassungen:

vCore:
https://image.ibb.co/hhHrsF/vcore.jpg

VID:
https://image.ibb.co/eppRRa/VID.jpg

Mein Arbeitsspeicher:
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 CL16 (16-18-18-38) DIMM RAM Kit (2x8 GB)


----------



## Ace (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

haste auch die Schutzfolie vom CPU Kühler ab gemacht ?blöde Frage ich weiß ,gab aber schon einige User die das nicht gemacht hatten.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Der Tipp mit der Schutzfolie ist sicherlich nett gemeint,dann würden die Temperaturen aber sicherlich zum abschalten führen!

Unglaublich was manche Boards für Spannung drauf knallen, damit kannst du sicherlich 4,8 GHz fahren.
Nein im Ernst, 1,3 Volt ist ein guter 24/7 Orientierungswert.


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Kein Ding...

so.... ich peil die 4,5GHz an, wenn du was anderes haben willst schreib das bitte kurz.

Bitte die Settings "alle" so eintragen (Siehe oben).

bis auf 
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]->1.25 wird noch angepasst, bzw erstmal die AUTOwerte mit HWinfo ( IMC ) auslesen
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]->1.25 wird noch angepasst, bzw erstmal die AUTOwerte mit HWinfo ( VCCSA )auslesen

Die Spannungen fürr den Ram würde ich nach der CPU noch einstellen.

Der Ablauf:

Prime95 downloaden
Prime95 version 29.1 - mersenneforum.org
in einen Ordner kopieren

kurz starten mit den Einstellungen:
Custom
Min FTT: 1344  MaxFTT: 1344
Run FTTs anklicken
Starten 
wieder Beenden
Dann in der Datei local.txt folgendes einfügen:
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 


Hwinfo starten:
Idle Vcore:  notieren
prime95 wie beschrieben starten und ca. 3-4 Minuten laufen lassen (Stabilitätstest machen wir erst wenn wir im "Zielgebiet" sind)
Last Vcore: notieren

Das Ergebnis der Werte hier Posten.


----------



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Die Schutzfolie ist ab, wäre für einen IT-ler etwas peinlich.

Nur im Bereich Overclocking fehlt mir die Erfahrung, deshalb nutze ich die Möglichkeit mich in der Community zu informieren. 
Mir wäre ja erst mal wichtig, dass die CPU im Werkszustand sauber und kühl läuft, die Übertaktung ist jetzt erst mal zweitrangig.

@Sverre, ich hab deine Werte mal bis auf DRAM Anpassungen übernommen > CPU läuft jetzt mit 4,4 GHz schon mal Kühler als vorher mit max. 4,2 GHz und den von Board angegebenen Spannungen.

Falls das Mainboard noch für dich interessant ist: ASUS STRIX Z270F GAMING

Die Daten von meinem Arbeitsspeicher hast du ja jetzt, da warte ich mal noch bis du mir die Werte mitteilst, die ich bei den RAM Einstellungen vornehmen soll.

EDIT:
Die 4.50GHz wären als Anpeilung in Ordnung, werde die Schritte jetzt nacheinander durchgehen und das Ergebnis hier posten, Danke nochmal


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 CL16 (16-18-18-38) DIMM RAM Kit (2x8 GB) 

DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto]-> 16................... Speicherwert eintragen
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [Auto]-> 18  .....Speicherwert eintragen
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto]-> 38.... ...........Speicherwert eintragen
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]-> 2 .................Speicherwert eintragen


Das OC machen wir ja...
IDLE und Last Vcore brauch ich um die LLC einzustellen und dann verringern wir die Vcore für 44 erstmal und sehn wie gut die CPU läuft.


----------



## Ace (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Man sollte grundsätzlich gerade was CPU und Ram an geht die Vcore immer manuell eingeben und festlegen.Wie schon gesagt es gibt Mainboards die da einiges drauf hauen oder auch die Timmings vom Ram verstellen usw.
Vcore runter und so weit mit Prime 95 testen bis es stabil läuft.Stell ruhig wenig ein siehst ja am Blue screen ob er bootet oder nicht ,dann Testen so im schnitt 1,5 h Prime laufen lassen und die Temperatur dabei beobachten.Steigt Prime aus Vcore 2 stufen höherund wieder Testen,ist ein wenig Zeitaufwändig aber lohnt sich.


----------



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

@Ace, habe ich gemerkt, ja ;D

Die Testergebnisse; bin alles der Reihe nach wie du es beschrieben hast durchgegangen:

vCore im Idle Zustand: ~ 0.800 (schwankt leicht hin und her)
vCore unter Last: max. 1.344 (höher ist er nicht)

Die Temps der CPU sind während Prime auf max. 72° C. angestiegen.

Ich trage jetzt noch die Speicherwerte vom RAM ein.


----------



## Sverre (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Ok...
vCore unter Last: max. 1.344 (höher ist er nicht)

Unter LLC hast du was eingestellt?
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto] ->4 oder 3 müssen wir unter Last dann sehn

Wenn du auf 4 warst stelle bitte  3 ein.

Ziel ist es das deine Vcore von z. B. 1,35 unter Last(prime95) auf 1,30V sinkt, die Differenz ca 0,05V beträgt.

Wichtig ist der Vcore-wert unter Current / im Moment Anliegend.

Der Maxwert sollte leicht unter dem Eintrag im Bios stehn:
1,35V im Bios  -> max.Wert 1,344

..................

Nun veringerst du den Vcore im Bios in 0,016V Schritten.
Booten->Hwinfo starten->Prime starten

...bis du einen Frezz bzw. Bluescreen bekommst.

Das ist dann dein min. Wert für die Geschwindigkeit (4,4Ghz) deiner Cpu.

D.h. 0,016V wieder hoch. und prime ca. 2 Durchgänge laufen lassen ca. 30 min.

Mal sehn wieviel Volt er für 4.4GHz brauch.


----------



## Sharkhunter (12. August 2017)

*AW: 6700K wird trotz Silent Loop 240 ca. 80° C. heiß*

Die CPU Load-line Calibration hatte ich Anfangs direkt auf 3 gesetzt vor dem Prime Test.

Ich setze den vCore Wert jetzt nach und nach runter und teste das ganze System wie beschrieben, werde mich dann wieder melden.

Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Zeit und Hilfe


----------

